# Improved OTA picture quality/reception with L211?



## Bismarck (Sep 28, 2004)

Has anyone else noticed improved picture quality and reception in OTA channels with L211? Either we waited so long for a s/w upgrade that L211 is getting more credit than it deserves, or they actually did something to improve OTA quality. Could it be the new video driver? What would cause improved reception?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Definitely OTA reception improvement, but I don't know about PQ improvement. Possible due to the new video driver, but it looks the same to me on mine.


----------



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Definitely OTA reception improvement


I thought I noticed this to. As someone who lives in a fringe area there are many other factors involved which may help or hurt reception, I'll give it a week or so to give a more educated opinion. At this point though, it does seem that my reception numbers are slightly higher across the board.


----------



## Flasshe (Aug 17, 2004)

That's weird - HD PQ (both OTA and Sat) in 1080i actually looked slightly worse to me - there seemed to be some kind of blurring or something (not pixelation) on fast motion that I never noticed before. Could be something new with my TV though. But I didn't actually watch much HD last night, so the representative sample was low.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Eagles said:


> I thought I noticed this to. As someone who lives in a fringe area there are many other factors involved which may help or hurt reception, I'll give it a week or so to give a more educated opinion. At this point though, it does seem that my reception numbers are slightly higher across the board.


 I definately see no more blue line and the picture looks better to me. I used to see a faint while line down the middle sometimes, like it wasn't quite right on the aspect ratio. No more of that. My ota strength has gone up by about 10 points and no more drop outs. The only drawback is the ota guide isn't there if you don't take Dish locals. It should work like the 811. They seem to be adding insult to injury by making people buy their sat locals just to get ota guide information. I'll just keep using my manual timers to record my ota channels.


----------



## Rodney (Aug 22, 2003)

I immediately noticed a loss of detail with L211. The picture is also not quite as vibrant. The closest thing I can compare it to is the loss of detail that accompanies a reduction in the sharpness control.


----------



## guruka (Dec 27, 2003)

Rodney said:


> I immediately noticed a loss of detail with L211. The picture is also not quite as vibrant. The closest thing I can compare it to is the loss of detail that accompanies a reduction in the sharpness control.



Yep, yep. Verified. HD picture is slighly less sharp with 211.

.....G


----------



## William_K_F (Apr 20, 2002)

Hi,

I actually find that the reception is worese. Before I could tune in 48-02 KNTV-DT with no problems to get NBC. Now, the feed was really hard to acquire and the signal seems much worse.

Could this be due to the weather (recently overcast in SF bay area)?

Thanks.

-William

P.S. I am using component video cables.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Mine is much improved. Sharper. Now if Dish would not use so much compressions on the lil's. I use DVI.


----------



## Redster (Jan 14, 2004)

Reception is a little worse for my OTA's in the Indy area too but it seems to be temporary. When I change to a channel,, I get pixelation for the first 5 mins and signal strength drops to about 70 - 80 . After 5 mins,, I am locked at over 100 and picture is fine. PQ has also dropped. Still better than dish locals but not as clear as before 211.


----------



## michaelL (Nov 30, 2004)

It may be worthwhile to say whether we are using DVI or component. Picture quality may have improved on one, and degraded on the other.

I am using component and it appears the picture quality has degraded. It appears the picture is more gritty and less sharp.

(If people can update their post to include output type that would be great.)


----------



## zer0cool (Nov 24, 2004)

I've noticed a grittier and less vibrant picture as well. (Thought it was just my imagination). I'm connected through DVI. I've got an LG DVD/HDTV receiver connected through component and it seems sharper and more vibrant. (Watching LOST through it last night, I could see gnats buzzing around tha actors heads). I've got a HDMI-DVI cable ordered so I can hook the LG up through it and then get a better comparison of it and the 921.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

I'm using component on a 61" DLP and my PQ ROCKS!! Reception is clearly (pardon the pun) better. I'm getting a stronger signal and better multipath rejection. TV watching is truly fun again!!


----------



## Rodney (Aug 22, 2003)

I am using a DVI cable and I find that the picture quality is improved slightly if I change the resolution on the 921 to 720P. My television then converts 720P to 1081i. Prior to L211 my picture quality was the same regardless of the resolution (720P or 1080i) selected on the 921. In this case component cables provided the same picture quality as the DVI cable.


----------



## FaxMan (Oct 14, 2003)

FWIW...

After the 211 update I noticed that my output had changed from 1080i to 480p on its own. It may have happened before that, but it's worth looking at.


----------



## Flasshe (Aug 17, 2004)

I'm using component output (1080i) and definitely noticed a loss of sharpness. Although it did seem to improve a bit after I did a power cord reboot.


----------



## Samich (Aug 12, 2004)

I use 720p in my main room with component, didn't really notice a change there. I use the RF output with a 27" tube in my bedroom, the OTA picture seems significantly more vibrant and sharp.

Overall reception across all OTA channels is up, no more dropouts.


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

I am constantly in 1080i mode and I definitely noticed an improvement, but just thought it was "wishful thinking". Maybe not...


----------

